
Bitcoin Out-of-Memory Denial-of-Service Attack (CVE-2018-17145) - tuxcanfly
http://invdos.net
======
braydonf
> "The attack can be performed by a peer rapidly sending multiple transaction
> inv messages with random hashes, one below the max at 49,999 items and never
> sending the corresponding tx data."

Multiple implementations of Bitcoin were affected by this in different ways:
Bitcoin Core, Bcoin and Btcd.

